# Anyone ever painted an EZPass?



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

My entire interior is black (Headliner, A, B and C Pillars, Rear View, etc...) and my EZPass is bright white and can be seen through my window from a mile away. I want to get a good plastic paint and make it black so it will not be as visible. My concern is that it might not work as well if I do so. Any input would be appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Anyone ever painted an EZPass? (LA7W_20AE)*

get the one that mounts to your plate...


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Anyone ever painted an EZPass? (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_get the one that mounts to your plate... 









Nah, I'm not going to have a front plate on the car soon... front plates = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Anyone ever painted an EZPass? (LA7W_20AE)*

Here in Dallas we have TollTags, and I keep mine onnthe dash instead of the windshield glass. I paint all of mine flat black so they don't reflect on the windshield.







Just don't paint over the s/n sticker if you have one...








All I use is flat black spray model paint. Never an issue. Paint away!








Now, on my NBC, security was a factor, and I didn't want some miscreant grabbing the thing when my top was down... so I velcroed the tag _inside _ the center dash panel, where it's invisible and still works like a charm. The center panel slides forward towards the glass about an inch (use force, you won't break it) and lifts right up, stick your tag inside, replace panel. Voila! Hidden tag.


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Anyone ever painted an EZPass? (Boogety Boogety)*

Thanks Boogety Boogety http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Anyone ever painted an EZPass? (LA7W_20AE)*

i thoight i was the only one dumb enough to think aboiut this but i guess not haha....wanna paint mine black...says like: property of ez pass or sometin...no big deal


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Anyone ever painted an EZPass? (TTurboNegro)*

Your pass is "yours," useless for anyone else (they don't reassign numbers for obvious, liability-related issues), so if the system _ever _changes formats and they ask you for the pass back before they issue a new one to you (they _won't_, but they have that legal right), then send it back, they won't say a thing. If they _do_, just say "show me where you said, in writing, not to paint the silly thing." It's a disposable, $5 piece of electronic billing wizardry to them, and they don't expect to ever get it back, I promise you, no worries on _your _end.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Anyone ever painted an EZPass? (Boogety Boogety)*

nice...painting it today!


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Anyone ever painted an EZPass? (TTurboNegro)*

I got lazy and didn't get around to mine yet but, I will do it after work today and post pics of the awesomeness that is the Black EZ Pass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daedalusnj (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone ever painted an EZPass? (LA7W_20AE)*

I got some w-i-d-e black electrical tape (2"?) and covered the whole front and sides. Been that way for a few years now and works fine. no peeling, almost invisible except for the suction cup mount I'm using.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Anyone ever painted an EZPass? (daedalusnj)*


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Anyone ever painted an EZPass? (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_

















i dont understand why they dont look like this in the first place


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Anyone ever painted an EZPass? (Theoffspring99us)*

Here is mine:








I am very pleased with the results, this mod only took about 10 minutes from start to finish and looks like it came this way!


----------



## El Veh Dub u (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I keep mine in the gloveobx than hold it when I get to the toll.


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

*Re: (El Veh Dub u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Veh Dub u* »_Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I keep mine in the gloveobx than hold it when I get to the toll.

I used to do that, but now I don't have to! It looks awesome now, I hardly notice the thing in my window. And when I do, I just smile because it came out so well. I have never painted anything and had it end up looking like it was made that way before. I should give myself a real big pat on the back


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (LA7W_20AE)*

i put mine behing mirror so I do not see it.


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

Point is not that you can see it, but it can be seen out your windshield....and if I had one sitting there, I would KNOW it was white


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (Inkarnata)*

read this if you never did
http://www.ezpass.com/static/terms/i_terms.pdf
e) The E-ZPass tag(s) is(are) the property of New Jersey E-ZPass.
f) You must surrender your E-ZPass tag(s) immediately upon our request.
Can I alter the appearance of the tag?
Customer damaging or defacing a tag through misuse or abuse will be required to pay the full cost of the tag (minus any tag deposit). This includes pencil, pen, permanent marker, stickers, and any writing whatsoever.


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*

Mine is from NH and it didn't say anything about paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T CT (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*

according to that link its a $21 fee for any damage. if they ever catch it


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_read this if you never did
http://www.ezpass.com/static/terms/i_terms.pdf
e) The E-ZPass tag(s) is(are) the property of New Jersey E-ZPass.
f) You must surrender your E-ZPass tag(s) immediately upon our request.
Can I alter the appearance of the tag?
Customer damaging or defacing a tag through misuse or abuse will be required to pay the full cost of the tag (minus any tag deposit). This includes pencil, pen, permanent marker, stickers, and any writing whatsoever.






































You're not supposed to rip those tags off your mattress, either.








Anyone who worries about that needs to grow a set... like the EZTag people _really _give a fig, as long as the tags work at getting your money into their coffers as quickly and efficiently as possible...


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (Boogety Boogety)*

I've been meaning to do this for awhile now - good work


----------



## johnny1946 (Aug 10, 2013)

*painting ezpass*

I just painted mine black does anyone have an opinion when i put mine back on windshield do i have to worry about the sun and heat causing the paint to leak or drip?


----------



## johnny1946 (Aug 10, 2013)

*ezpass*

Has it ever dripped black paint after being on the windshield on a very hot day i'm hoping it won't anyone out there the has had ezpass after painting black and a very hot day in the window any bleeding


----------



## johnny1946 (Aug 10, 2013)

*ezpass*

looks awesome has the heat in the window summer time made it drip the black paint off


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

johnny1946 said:


> Has it ever dripped black paint after being on the windshield on a very hot day i'm hoping it won't anyone out there the has had ezpass after painting black and a very hot day in the window any bleeding


 When was the last time you saw some painted item drip or bleed from heat? :screwy:


----------



## dangerine49 (Dec 24, 2012)

Boogety Boogety said:


> Your pass is "yours," useless for anyone else (they don't reassign numbers for obvious, liability-related issues), so if the system _ever _changes formats and they ask you for the pass back before they issue a new one to you (they _won't_, but they have that legal right), then send it back, they won't say a thing. If they _do_, just say "show me where you said, in writing, not to paint the silly thing." It's a disposable, $5 piece of electronic billing wizardry to them, and they don't expect to ever get it back, I promise you, no worries on _your _end.


 Actually they can and will ask for them back from time to time. I have three of them and a couple of months ago they sent me a new smaller one telling me that one of my old ones had expired, was being replaced with the newer version, and I had to send the old one back.


----------

